# Husband Saved, Wife Dead near Kicking Horse



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like the RCMP fucked up big time on that one.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep. If there's an SOS, I would think you gotta go find someone.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

That's terrible...going out for an epic day on the snow, and turning it into an epic loss....I couldn't imagine being in that guy's shoes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jesus, that is horrible. Lot's of clues there others could have picked up to get a search and rescue going. Unfortunately for the couple, they were relying on others to realize they were in trouble. Their biggest mistake was not letting someone know when they were due back from their trip and where they were going. Either for the day or the weekend. That surely would have mobilized a S&R effort much sooner. Sucks.

RIP.


----------

